# Pop- up Nightmare!



## GHNelson (19 Sep 2014)

Hi Crew
How do get shot of these pesky.....Hot Deals Pop-Ups?
They are on both Google and Internet Explorer!


----------



## cozmoz (19 Sep 2014)

Can you post a screenshot?


----------



## GHNelson (19 Sep 2014)

How do I do that Cozmoz?

I would advise not too click on any highlighted text!

Uninstalled a item called New Player...may have done the trick!


----------



## cozmoz (19 Sep 2014)

Press Print Screen on your keyboard, open Paint, click Paste and save the file. Once you have done that you would post the picture on here like you normally would .


----------



## EnderUK (19 Sep 2014)

go into uninstall remove any program that is not needed would be my first move.
Virus/spybot scan.
install adblocker and no scripts would be my next move, add some blocklists to adblocker.
clear the internet history/cookies/everything.
restart and check that everything is still uninstall.


----------



## Gary Nelson (19 Sep 2014)

As above mate, download Spybot (free software) run a full scan and let it do its thing - could take 45mins.  When it's done and found errors, run the fix - this should then remove the spyware you have.... It's worth keeping Spybot on and running every month or so for good house keeping on your PC


----------



## cozmoz (19 Sep 2014)

I don't think Ad-Block is a necessary step for this site as the ads are not intrusive.


----------



## EnderUK (20 Sep 2014)

I consider ad-blocker and no-script essential browser security.


----------

